# MID-WEEK LEEK MEET. Wed 29th March



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok guy's as suggested on the normal LEEK thread lets have go at a Mid week meet.
I don't want it to clash with Normans kneesworth meet so lets try for the 29th March its a wednesday!

I need some suggestions please as to where.Let's do it in Essex this time as we have the kent one.
So anyone know a good pub with good parking?? (Not burger king at lakeside! :lol: )

Just for the record,this not to replace the Bluewater one.Just to try something different now the nights are getting longer. :wink: 

Let me know whose intrested ill add ya to the list as normal! ill add the ones that have shown intrest already.let me know if ya want them taken off
Intrested:

_TT_ heHornster
genocidalduck
Toshiba
Dotti
ferino
nolive
donners (He'll give in :wink: )


Right come on suggestions please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Can't make wednesdays! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Unless I can get out of footy training, would be Ok if I didn't run the fe**ing thing. :evil:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Take a sicky


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Must.... Resist..... Tempt.... ation.... [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Must.... Resist..... Tempt.... ation.... [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

John,

Sounds good, although i may have to miss the first one as its my mums birthday.

A suggestion for a place to meet, we could consider the halfway house on the southend bound carrigeway of the A127. I know Scoobynet have regular meets there. Ive never been in there but they have a large carpark.

Apparently its good for doggin! :lol: :lol:  http://www.swingingheaven.co.uk/dogging ... gging.html

The other place is the White Hart in Chelmsford. Massive place, good cheap food and perhaps Donners wont get lost as its quite close to him! :wink:

Let us know what you think.

Chris


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The White Hart is where I go for a middle of the month meet with the tyresmoke.net guys. You'd all be more than welcome.

Thread : [urlhttp://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Board=meets&Number=698431&page=2&fpart=all]HERE[/url]

The do a quiz night is your lucky/unlucky*

*delete as appropriate :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> John,
> 
> Sounds good, although i may have to miss the first one as its my mums birthday.
> 
> ...


Bring ya mum along mate,she might be fit :wink:

We'll get as many suggestions as poss then vote on the fav!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What time will this event start?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Bring ya mum along mate,she might be fit :wink:
> 
> We'll get as many suggestions as poss then vote on the fav!


My mum is well into her doggin! :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Sorry Scotty not looked at the thread on Tyresmoke....Is that the one in Chelmsford?

Renton i was thinking the same thing as you. Halfway House is pretty good. And even closer to me  Saying that actually it's not :lol: But at least i don't have to pay the tolls. But i can see what is going to happen. The Horny fellow will meet me at mine so he can follow :roll: So not to get lost.

BTW Donners, Horny when we meeting at Lakeside for lunch. Havnt had TGI's in ages  .


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Horny.

I will make it only if the US Embassy denys me getting a visa (planning to be in New-York at that date).Quite frustrating to be french and dealing with the Yanks sometimes, I tell ya :evil:

halfway house on the southend bound carrigeway of the A127 suggested by Chris is a nice one indeed 8) and only few miles away from my office 

See you on Sunday chaps

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Sorry Scotty not looked at the thread on Tyresmoke....Is that the one in Chelmsford?
> 
> Renton i was thinking the same thing as you. Halfway House is pretty good. And even closer to me  Saying that actually it's not :lol: But at least i don't have to pay the tolls. But i can see what is going to happen. The Horny fellow will meet me at mine so he can follow :roll: So not to get lost.
> 
> BTW Donners, Horny when we meeting at Lakeside for lunch. Havnt had TGI's in ages  .


Tgi's next week maybe? Wed thurs? 
Ive got a new voucher,buy one meal get one free http://www.tgifridays.co.uk/promotion/m ... urce=email

So the suggestions for the meet so far are:

The Halfway house on the southend bound carrigeway of the A127

The White Hart

Any more?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Sorry Scotty not looked at the thread on Tyresmoke....Is that the one in Chelmsford?


Yes mate.

At the moment they're just deciding if it should be monthly or bi-monthly so this months may or not be on.


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

Think the Halfway House on the A127 is being refurbished at the moment.

Other possibilities:

Generals Arms in Little Baddow - small but nice country pub

Kings Head in North Weald - old pub part of Vintage Inn chain

Could probably think of more, but brain bit dead at the moment !


----------

